# Utilizzare ibernazione come user (e anche da sessione kde4)

## pingoo

Ciao,

tempo fa avevo provato ad utilizzare l'ibernazione ma avevo dei problemi con la scheda video, non ricordo se c'entrava compiz. Ora ho riprovato e sono restato stupito da quanto funziona bene, una scheggia. Ho eseguito le prove dando da terminale il comando hibernate, che essendo in /sbin è però utilizzabile solo da root; non riesco invece a capire cosa fare per utilizzarlo da utente, magari tramite l'apposito bottone in kde 4.

Ho dato un'occhiata all'apposita guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap7 ma non ho individuato nulla in merito, qualche idea su come procedere. Non penso sia rilevante, ma utilizzo swsusp.

----------

## ago

non ho mai ibernato in vita...cmq puoi sempre crearti uno scriptino da mettere sul desktop, che potrebbe avviarsi con un facilissimo doppio clic

----------

## pierino_89

Il comando hibernate non è il comando usato da kde o dai DE in generale, è spiegato bene nel wiki. Il pulsante di ibernazione Lo trovi in "Esci" se usi il menù lancelot, cliccando sulla freccina sotto "Spegni computer" quando clicchi il bottone di spegnimento, oppure nell'icona di gestione energetica.

----------

